# Good Inshore Rods?



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Im looking for a good multipurpose inshore rod. Its going to be matched with a stradic CI4 3000. I perfer split grips on my inshore rods, and i would like it to be sensitive while still having good backbone.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Star Seagis. I've got both of my CI4 3000 reels on them. Love them! Outcast and Gulf Breeze bait and tackle have both had them in stock for a while.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

cant go wrong with an ugly stick


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> cant go wrong with an ugly stick


This. I have two inshore rods on ugly stick Intracoastals and love them. Plus, they're only like $40 a pop


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Austin I actually already have a segis...I like it alot, but I was looking for something different. 


I have also used ugly sticks and I honestly don't perfer them.


Any more suggestions?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

You could either get a custom inshore rod made for around the same $120-150 range. Or check out the shimano's. Just go to the tackle shops and see what feels good to you. everyone's Different. I actually have a custom inshore rod I may be willing to work a deal on.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Shimano Clarus. Really good feeling rods, built well, fair price. Has been my go to for a few years now.


----------



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I have my Stradic FJ 3000 paired with a 6'6 Shimano Teramar. It's my favorite inshore combo by far. Lightweight and durable.


----------



## Needle Fish 69 (Dec 15, 2011)

Either a Fenwick or redbone.. That's all ill use


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Buy a st croix avid/premier or a shimano terez and be
Done with it


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

can build you a custom rod that will be exactly what you want for abut $150-$175


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blair Wiggins Flats Blue 7'4"... made by wright mgill...sweet rod!


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Offshore Angler makes some sweet rods. You can find them at Bass Pro Shop. I have a shore fishing rod with a Stradic 5000 that works great with it.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> Blair Wiggins Flats Blue 7'4"... made by wright mgill...sweet rod!


they dont make that size any more 

i love my gloomis gl3.. but you were wanting a split grip


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

7' or 7'6" Cumara! Best rod out there. Catch anything from trout and flounder to red snapper and bull reds!! Have mine matched up with a 3000 Sustain and couldnt be happier!


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought my wife a G Loomis greenwater series rod for christmas last year. Best rod I have ever used and I have had quite a few both fresh and salt. She has the GWMR 843 S GLX model which is a seven foot medium action. It has great feel, soft tip and alot of backbone. But if your looking for a different action and length they have I think fifteen different models.

Sometimes I even let her use it. LOL


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Falcon rods.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Buy a st croix avid/premier or a shimano terez and be
> Done with it


 X2 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll throw a different brand in the hat. I have 3 of the green carrot stix spinning rods. Two of them are 7ft with the gold band and they are great for specks and slot reds. The 3rd is a 7.5 ft rod with the red band. It has a heavier action than the gold banded rods and works well for bull reds. All of my carrot stix rods are paired with reels similar to the stradic 3000. I love the rods because they are light as a feather.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

I picked up a Wright McGill in 7'4 last month over at Dizzy Lizzy's. It's not the Blair Wiggins but made from the same blank. I've been happy with it so far.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Whitie9688 said:


> 7' or 7'6" Cumara! Best rod out there. Catch anything from trout and flounder to red snapper and bull reds!! Have mine matched up with a 3000 Sustain and couldnt be happier!


:thumbsup: Love my Cumara's.....I think they are on sale at Tackle Direct for $100


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I use Shimano Teremar for charters and Cumaras for personal use. Both are great rods and I have no complaints. Only complaint on the Cumara is the price. They cost so dang much I find my self babying them bit to much.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I love my Teramars. I have a 450 and 550 Penn s on mine and for inshore its a great setup.


----------



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

American Rodsmith make some of the best inshore rods around. Chris had some at Hot Spots and they are the bomb!!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm gonna double up on the Fenwick bandwagon...my featherweight rod is an eagle gt from them and its phenomenal by any standards...I don't use any spinning reels as expensive as a stradic but I gotta say the ugly sticks are heavy for inshore work and I don't think ill be getting another one....however I would really suggest checking out the outcast custom rods once they get the nee ones in they're switching to star blanks and my previous edition one is insane considering its a 60 dollar rod...I couldn't think of a better bang for ur buck rod right now that will come with such great customer service and quality


----------

